# Redcliffe tomorrow 31/05/07



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Stuff work! I'm goin fishing tomorrow the tides are good and the wind looks to be slight so what the hell. Work can wait, week end's are too crowded.
Intend to put in at Shield st. Redcliffe at about 6 ish. The tide suits an early start but I hate getting up too early.
Anyone interested I will see you out there.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Ah you bugger Paul!!!

Wish I could be there.... Hope you get into em!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Never mind Dan someones gotta work. :lol:

Actually tonight would be the perfect time to go out. No wind, full moon tomorrow, and a big high tide about 9.30 pm.

Might try and get out late one afternoon this weekend, to do a bit of a night time fish.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Maybe we could organise a late arvo/evening trip for tomorrow? :shock:

Some of the other locals and surrounds might be interested as well?


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

"Milk Crate" Paul

I have organised to have a day off tomorrow, so will join you for a fish. Need to sea trial some pimpin' on the yak. Not ready yet, so may meet you on the water if I'm not there at 6.

Jim "Mousse"


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Ah ya bigger Jim.... One person going was bad enough, but several is just nasty! :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Dan I cant make it tomorrow arvo, but it would be the time to go. 2.3 mtr high tide at 9.30pm.

Hey Jim hope to see you out there.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Don't worry boys I'll go to work and keep the world turning.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm thinking about those massive snapper you're catching!!!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

They're just not nice are they Dale


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

OK! Which one of you world turners ordered the wind to pick up as we were launching and then to have it drop as we hit the beach. Boy o boy some sore loosers.

All in all a plesant day on the water with the exception of a couple of foul mouthed stink boaters - and when our lines crossed, i was the one to loose the new micro mullet.

Biggera - no snapper to-day, but plenty of other fish (pike, rock cod, moses perch, pike, - all small)

Any day on the water is better than a day turnin to world

JimH


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Tweat, bing, bong, ping......WTF??? I thought Jim had a slot machine on board, I was just waiting for him to say "come on lucky 7!" :roll: 
Jim's got a new sounder you can hear it from 50 mtrs away, took him about an hour to work out how to turn off the fish alarm, no wonder the blokes in the stink boat were p!ssed off. :lol:

Yep fish wise nobody missed out on much, but it still beats working. :wink:

BTW Jim when are you going to post up some pics of your blinged up yak?......you can just leave the trolley out of the shot mate. :lol:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

OK Jim - Start with the trolley story!!! :lol: If you don't AWTY will have to tell for you...


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

What trolley - It's a sand plough!

Wheel diameter is too small and axle drags in the sand.

Will fit new wheels to fix.

Will be posting pics shortly. Anchor trolley and sea anchor works well, sounder mounting sorted, transducer cable going inside yak, crate fitted. GPS to find a home.

Like to think it's amost finished, how ever it is a hole in the water you pour money into!

JimH


----------

